# New tractors



## jwolfe3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Not looking to start a fight here, but if you were going to buy a new tractor (75-100HP),which brand would it be? Pros and cons of the models you all have bought? I have always liked massey ferguson, but mine is pretty old and want to see what everyone likes.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

What are your plans to use it for? My tractor purchases depended heavily on what my plans were for that tractor.


----------



## jwolfe3 (Aug 10, 2013)

It would be used for hay making and general farm use.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Massey's would be fine for you. I like ours. It's a 2001 though. I also like our NH it's a 2008, but I don't believe it is as good as the Massey. I'm sure John Deere are fine,but don't have any experience with newer ones. And I'm sure you will hear this from more then just me, but you will pay for the green paint. There are many guys here that like Kubota as well. I don't have any experience with them either.


----------



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Tough question these days. Tractors are pricing up, lightening up, and many of the incremental envirionmental advances have unintended consequences that drive up complexity- while reducing long term reliability- at ever-increasing service and parts cost.

I made two mistakes last time- (1) Don't buy a higher end tractor without a cab-the electronics and electrical connections don't hold up well in an open tractor, (2) Buy an up-and-coming brand. My local dealer has dropped my brand (McCormick)- no parts problems yet, but, I expect it to come, + local resale definitely down. I'm tied to local dealer because of distance and long term (and good) relationship. So Massey next time. (by the way, my last name is Massey.) I really like C-IH better right now.

I like my McCormick-1st 4WD for me, but less reliable than privious C-IH Maxxum.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Case aren't bad tractors, but just my preference, I don't like the small cases. We have the new Maxxum muilticontroller and that's the platform I like. I'm still a John Deere guy too. Can't go wrong with a 6430 or 6105m if you wanna spend money. If you want a middle class id go with the John Deere m series.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I know I'm gonna be laughed at, but has anyone considered Mahindra? 
I think they go up to 84HP. They're built very heavy. Their warranty is stupid long, like 5 years. I don't hear bad things about them. Made in USA, but I think the mother ship is in India.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I know I'm gonna be laughed at, but has anyone considered Mahindra?
> I think they go up to 84HP. They're built very heavy. Their warranty is stupid long, like 5 years. I don't hear bad things about them. Made in USA, but I think the mother ship is in India.


Lol....mahindra? All kidding aside my case dealer is also mahindra and he just loves em....smaller ones tho....I pay for the paint and buy green, after all it is the prettiest color......and I don't mind paying for prettiest....cause I know ima get it back when I get shed of it....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> I know I'm gonna be laughed at, but has anyone considered Mahindra?
> I think they go up to 84HP. They're built very heavy. Their warranty is stupid long, like 5 years. I don't hear bad things about them. Made in USA, but I think the mother ship is in India.


For the price of the things 5 years is where they should all be warrantied at. How long is a new tractor warranty normally anyways? I know hay equipment is only a year which is pretty crappy.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

And I know they are way out of your HP range, but the Massey dealer here started selling Versatile tractors. I asked the sales guy how he liked them. He said he wasn't sure yet as they were so new to him, but they offer alot for less $ then a Massey


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Get a 54 series massey 5455 is my next tractor demoed one for a bit and loved it. This is coming from a previous massy hater lol.


JD3430 said:


> I know I'm gonna be laughed at, but has anyone considered Mahindra?
> I think they go up to 84HP. They're built very heavy. Their warranty is stupid long, like 5 years. I don't hear bad things about them. Made in USA, but I think the mother ship is in India.


Wont buy one. I prefer to support domestic as much as possible. Those guys get a bunch of money then come here and make us feel like foreigners. Just my opinion same goes with trucks and any other stuff I buy.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Buy green you better own a gas station. Buddy up the road gas a newer one 6000 series not sure which one. But its newer and he uses double the fuel then his buta doin the same job


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Warranties on my kubotas were two years. I like kubota tractors for light duty stuff but they just don't have the a$$ to do a lot of things around my farm. They ride rough due to weight but they are dependable little tractors. A good friend of mine bought a 100 hp massey and he traded his kubota for it. He said he would never own another kubota. I never buy into the whole green paint theme. Nobody around here really runs deere. I have been in the market here lately for a 110hp range tractor and so far I have test drove many and the McCormick x60.40 I really liked! It was still tier 3 engine as well. I've been meaning to drive deere but haven't got around to it yet. I think all the major brands are pretty similar now a days so you should be ok with any of them. It basically boils down to what you feel the most comfortable in!!


----------



## Williams Farms (Oct 1, 2010)

Somedevildawg said it all pay for the green and you will get it back when its time for a new one.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I love my JD 6100D 2wd-100 eng-80HP PTO. Good non electronic tractor. Only drawback mis trans - wish I had a 12 spd w the power reverser. If looking for less hp, look at M series-like a 5085M


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Buy green you better own a gas station. Buddy up the road gas a newer one 6000 series not sure which one. But its newer and he uses double the fuel then his buta doin the same job


 I think your buddy is exaggerating. Compare apples to apples on tractordata.com on fuel usage then present us the comparison.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I was never one to judge a person by whether he drove a Ford, Chevy/GMC, or Dodge. And the same goes with tractors. All of the major tractor manufacturers will perform more than adequately if one buys the correct size for the application. I have noted alot of green disparaging on this forum as of recent....it really should not be that way. Green paint is by far the number one seller in this country....number 2 is very distant. That means there are alot of satisfied owners. Be happy with what you operate and skip the mouse excrement. I would be happy to own certain new models of MF, Kubota, Case/IH, NH, and JD.....and most of us would if we are truthful about the situation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> Get a 54 series massey 5455 is my next tractor demoed one for a bit and loved it.


+1, we've got an '06 massey 5460 with the dyna-4 trans and it sure is comfortable and nice to run. I think when the day comes for a loader tractor I'll consider the new 56 series.

We've had case in the early 80's and fords after that, but when it was time for a new hay tractor my father said that he and my grandfather had massey's in the seventies and they were the very reliable, hard working tractors, so we made the switch and haven't regretted it.

Priced out some similar tractors, JD was out to lunch, and NH was trying to push a tractor on us that was way too big, and he swore he'd never go back to case.

We rented a kubota that was the same hp as our f-nh when it was having the clutch redone, and I have to say it was a really nice tractor but way lighter than ours, didn't work out well for hauling heavy round bales home.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Dealer support is the most important, I bleed blue! The reason J D paints their tractor green,is so that when a blue one comes by they can blend in better and not stand out!!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Get a 54 series massey 5455 is my next tractor demoed one for a bit and loved it. This is coming from a previous massy hater lol.
> Wont buy one. I prefer to support domestic as much as possible. Those guys get a bunch of money then come here and make us feel like foreigners. Just my opinion same goes with trucks and any other stuff I buy.


I do too, but since NH, Deere and the other domestic tractors are made overseas now, the picture is not as clear with what is made here anymore. I'm seeing lots of "made in china" stamps on many parts of green, blue and red tractors these days and it really makes me mad. Can't even buy a bush hog mower without Chinese gearboxes! 
At least my Kubota loaders are made in USA! Lol
All I do is hay, so my lightweight kubotas get the job done with ease. 
One thing that helped my ride quality on bigger Kubota was I had the KSR (Kubota shock less ride) installed with the loader. Makes a huge difference carrying 2 round bales on front!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's kind of strange but I'd say 40% Green here.40% Red and 20% others.

BUT my hay customers,livestock producers are 90% non green 

Corn/bean guys are larger percentage green.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> It's kind of strange but I'd say 40% Green here.40% Red and 20% others.
> 
> BUT my hay customers,livestock producers are 90% non green
> 
> Corn/bean guys are larger percentage green.


It's about like that here not that I think of it. The row crop farmers have green. Hay, forage, animals all other colors


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think that's because when you look at the ass end of a JD, it's overbuilt. The rear axle and housing look like they're built for tillage. When I compared my Kubota 126 to Deere, the rear axle looked like it was between a Deere 5xxx and a 6xxx. No where near a 6xxx, but you pay more for that rear, too. 
I don't till ground, so I save the money and buy what I need. A lot of you guys use your tractors for plowing AND haying. If I were doing what you were doing, I'd probably have bought a Deere, too. 
Me, I needed to save the $10-15k and put the savings towards a discbine. I have less in a leftover "new" 2011 M126 and a new 7230 discbine than my local Deere dealer quoted me for a 6xxx tractor. Now maybe my dealer quoted me high since he doesn't like anyone with less than a million dollars worth of equipment and 500 acres. Lol
Only time will tell if my decision was the right one. I think one decision I made was a good one with buying tier 3 emmissions on a "new" tractor will help it hold its value. Kubota holds their value fairly well. 
With no tillage in my operation, it was an easy decision for me. All I do is hay. 
If I had more $$$ I'd be all over a Deere or maybe CNH. Someday it'll happen!!! For now, it's all about survival in the hay biz. All my wealthy neighbors kids in their Deere's givin me the finger in my orange tractor sure is fun though!!!


----------



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

I bought a NH T5060 in December and am still thrilled with it. 105HP engine and 90hp pto.

It may be the old emissions and now discontinued...not sure.

We have good dealer support for NH in this area. That is very important to me. Eventually everything that runs breaks down, and you have to have a reliable service center.

Had some friends bought McCormicks from a new dealer a few years ago, and now the dealer is gone, and they have tractors that nobody around here works on. It is worth considering if you keep your tractors for extended periods.

Good Luck


----------



## oldhayroller (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I traded my CNH red tractors off for 2 Kubota 135GX. I have about 400 Hours on each one. I use them in my hay operation. They perform well with the right features. I saved about 20% on the price. If you compare weight with JD and CNH you will find not much difference in any of them.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I would have to say that re-sale on the major colors is no higher than another. It was cheaper for me to purchase my last Kubota new than getting a used one, on the same note I was astonished to sell my last kubota that was 10 years old for 2k less than I purchased it for.

I have been extremely happy with the Kubota's that I have owned. As said above sizing the tractor for the job is essential. I only do hay and, if I need the ground worked I sub it in, let the big boys spend a 10th of the time I would, allowing me to sit back and enjoy a cold one. I do the same thing with large squares, I don't have the cash to invest in that equipment, but I love the ease of large squares.

If you look at the specs for the different colors, the weight's are very close apples to apples. I have a lot of steep hills so I ordered my last orange one with cast rims and front weights. It does everything I need it to do with ease.

One of my biggest decisions was service and distance, this is paramount.

With all this, I would have to say, in this day and age, with technology. all the major brands have excelled in reliability, and all of them will still have flaws.

I'm waiting for one of them to break the mold and start selling custom colors! Orange has never been my favorite color, I think one of my Kubota's would look much better in a British racing green with perhaps an off set racing stripe in dark purple....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Valtra did custom colors. Apparently AGCO didn't think it was a good enough idea to keep.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I would have to say that re-sale on the major colors is no higher than another. It was cheaper for me to purchase my last Kubota new than getting a used one, on the same note I was astonished to sell my last kubota that was 10 years old for 2k less than I purchased it for.
> 
> I have been extremely happy with the Kubota's that I have owned. As said above sizing the tractor for the job is essential. I only do hay and, if I need the ground worked I sub it in, let the big boys spend a 10th of the time I would, allowing me to sit back and enjoy a cold one. I do the same thing with large squares, I don't have the cash to invest in that equipment, but I love the ease of large squares.
> 
> ...


Wth....British racing green with a racing stripe in dark purple?.....wow, fella could get his ass whooped operating a tractor such as that here.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps we could get the collegiate teams involved and do custom team colors as well.....that prolly wouldn't go over well here either....cept for the die hards....they'll do anything to show "love" for their team....including drinking a cold beer and giving you a hard time for your pansy ass British racing green tractor with purple wheels/stripes.....just kiddin DS....sounds like you have a winter project.....I love to paint, have paint guns, will travel....always wanted to see Vermont .....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Speaking of college colors... I am a Golden Gopher but didn't realize until a few years ago how much I hate them damn live MN gophers....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Speaking of college colors... I am a Golden Gopher but didn't realize until a few years ago how much I hate them damn live MN gophers....


Is that the name of their team...the golden gophers? What is a golden gopher? Thank god we don't have em here...hear enuf horror stories from y'all about em....


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

All of the major companies have pretty good products with me it all boils down to how good of dealer service I can get from a parts standpoint. Last tractor we bought was a 5455 Massey, love it now but time will tell. Got 3 good dealers within an hours drive so parts should not be a problem. I would go with the dealer that I feel most comfortable with. As previous poster said make sure you get what you need to do the job. Like I said all of the top tier companies make a pretty good product but I think no company makes the best of everything.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Perhaps we could get the collegiate teams involved and do custom team colors as well.....that prolly wouldn't go over well here either....cept for the die hards....they'll do anything to show "love" for their team....including drinking a cold beer and giving you a hard time for your pansy ass British racing green tractor with purple wheels/stripes.....just kiddin DS....sounds like you have a winter project.....I love to paint, have paint guns, will travel....always wanted to see Vermont .....


If I was going to drive a point home, I certainly needed to think of a good color scheme, It looks like it worked! 
Vermont is great place, and yes if any one pulled a color scheme like that even in this neck of the woods, heads would turn.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

DSLinc1017 said:


> If I was going to drive a point home, I certainly needed to think of a good color scheme, It looks like it worked!
> Vermont is great place, and yes if any one pulled a color scheme like that even in this neck of the woods, heads would turn.


How about camo?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> All of the major companies have pretty good products with me it all boils down to how good of dealer service I can get from a parts standpoint. Last tractor we bought was a 5455 Massey, love it now but time will tell. Got 3 good dealers within an hours drive so parts should not be a problem. I would go with the dealer that I feel most comfortable with. As previous poster said make sure you get what you need to do the job. Like I said all of the top tier companies make a pretty good product but I think no company makes the best of everything.


Just like my neighbor said does not matter if your talking tractors cars or what his advice is true.

Everyone has made a good machine but they have also made the odd lemon


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

Buy a Massey Ferguson 2670 HD series, got one back in the early spring. It is doing a great job with the mower and baler. No problems have showed up yet. Go to YouTube and look at the HD series comparison of the major tractor in the 80 - 90 HP range.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I think that's because when you look at the ass end of a JD, it's overbuilt. The rear axle and housing look like they're built for tillage. When I compared my Kubota 126 to Deere, the rear axle looked like it was between a Deere 5xxx and a 6xxx. No where near a 6xxx, but you pay more for that rear, too.
> I don't till ground, so I save the money and buy what I need. A lot of you guys use your tractors for plowing AND haying. If I were doing what you were doing, I'd probably have bought a Deere, too.
> Me, I needed to save the $10-15k and put the savings towards a discbine. I have less in a leftover "new" 2011 M126 and a new 7230 discbine than my local Deere dealer quoted me for a 6xxx tractor. Now maybe my dealer quoted me high since he doesn't like anyone with less than a million dollars worth of equipment and 500 acres. Lol
> Only time will tell if my decision was the right one. I think one decision I made was a good one with buying tier 3 emmissions on a "new" tractor will help it hold its value. Kubota holds their value fairly well.
> ...


Must be a nice place to live. If we give a older guy on a tractor the finger he would give us a swift kick in the ass next time he saw us. No respect these days lol.


----------



## Aqualize (Jun 10, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Valtra did custom colors. Apparently AGCO didn't think it was a good enough idea to keep.


Is this for the US market? Here in Sweden you can buy them in 9 different colors. But nearly all Valtras bought here are built per order as it is so close to Finland.

Valtra-red, red metallic, blue metallic, green metallic, black metallic, white metallic, silver metallic, orange and yellow are the current, where Valtra-red is the standard.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Aqualize said:


> Is this for the US market? Here in Sweden you can buy them in 9 different colors. But nearly all Valtras bought here are built per order as it is so close to Finland.
> Valtra-red, red metallic, blue metallic, green metallic, black metallic, white metallic, silver metallic, orange and yellow are the current, where Valtra-red is the standard.


Right. No Valtra here anymore and AGCO didn't transfer the color choice option to their remaining brands available here.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I run a jd 5105m, it's a very good tractor for orchard and hay use. I bought it with 3 hrs on it April 15 2011 it currently has 2025 hours on it and have had ZERO problems with it. It has the 32 speed trans with power reverser, so there is always a gear for the job at hand,3 remotes, mfwd and a cab.
The cab is a little less upscale than a 6000 series but the heat is warm and the AC is cold and it has good visibility. 
The engine is a 4.5l power tech with common rail injection. Rated at 105 crank horse and 90 pto horse. It has gobs of torque and isn't too bad on fuel. If I'm working it hard it might burn 22-25 gallons in a 8-9 hour day, that's running at rated pto speed with a large 500 gallon orchard sprayer in tow. When doing lighter pto jobs the 540 economy setting saves some fuel but not an extraordinary amount. I mostly use the economy mode for mowing hay with the haybine or baling with a 14t. IMHO it's one of the better tractors by JD for smaller hay growers or orchard use.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm no one color guy. As far as tractors go I think they all have pros and cons. But I don't think I will own a kubota again. I had a 9540 the lightest and roughest riding tractor. But it ran really well no issues. NH are not bad decent quality. I have two but I'm trading them for a green one only because of dealer sucks. Have a new case maxxum 125. It's a Cadillac nicest tractor we have ever had. I recommend one of the three American tractors. If you go with green stay away from the E series. My uncle just bought a new one. Been to the shop like 12 times heater and a/c won't work. And engine trouble.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

3srcattleco said:


> I'm no one color guy. As far as tractors go I think they all have pros and cons. But I don't think I will own a kubota again. I had a 9540 the lightest and roughest riding tractor. But it ran really well no issues. NH are not bad decent quality. I have two but I'm trading them for a green one only because of dealer sucks. Have a new case maxxum 125. It's a Cadillac nicest tractor we have ever had. I recommend one of the three American tractors. If you go with green stay away from the E series. My uncle just bought a new one. Been to the shop like 12 times heater and a/c won't work. And engine trouble.


By one of the three American do you mean american company or tractors actually built in America?

Which ones are you referring to?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

3srcattleco said:


> I'm no one color guy. As far as tractors go I think they all have pros and cons. But I don't think I will own a kubota again. I had a 9540 the lightest and roughest riding tractor. But it ran really well no issues. NH are not bad decent quality. I have two but I'm trading them for a green one only because of dealer sucks. Have a new case maxxum 125. It's a Cadillac nicest tractor we have ever had. I recommend one of the three American tractors. If you go with green stay away from the E series. My uncle just bought a new one. Been to the shop like 12 times heater and a/c won't work. And engine trouble.


I agree with the E series...Have a 5093E and won't have any more E's. I haven't had any problems they are just to light.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I really didn't want the wife and son to get a Deere but the '11 5065M they bought hasn't given any trouble yet. They test drove an E-series and didn't like the layout in the cab, glad they didn't get one of those.

BTW: Mahindra is up to 100hp now. I read somewhere that it's made by TYM for Mahindra.

http://www.safewaymahindra.com/mahindra100hp.htm

Wife prefers a heavier machine, they looked at a Kubota M7040 before settling on the JD 5065M. She prefers the Maxxum for tillage.

Shot today. The ground was really cutting up good today, finally dried off enough to get on the ground.


----------



## 3srcattleco (Apr 24, 2014)

American company's. I don't care what brand it is they all have parts and assembled in all parts of the world. Outsourcing is just a way of life now. I mean every tire is made in China. And you trust them everyday going 65 mph with your kiddos in the car. But you don't trust them to put some bolts on a tractor?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

3srcattleco said:


> American company's. I don't care what brand it is they all have parts and assembled in all parts of the world. Outsourcing is just a way of life now. I mean every tire is made in China. And you trust them everyday going 65 mph with your kiddos in the car. But you don't trust them to put some bolts on a tractor?


I have 4 Titans on my tractor. All 4 are stamped "Made in USA" 
I have 4 Firestones on my other tractor. All 4 are stamped "Made in USA" 
I have 6 Continental 19.5" HDR's on my 550. All 6 are stamped "made in USA"

I would never buy Chinese tires for a high speed vehicle. 
Maybe a tractor or small trailer tire, but no way vehicle tires. Seen what happens to them. No way. 
Their tires are about the same quality as their dog food.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

3srcattleco said:


> American company's. I don't care what brand it is they all have parts and assembled in all parts of the world. Outsourcing is just a way of life now. I mean every tire is made in China. And you trust them everyday going 65 mph with your kiddos in the car. But you don't trust them to put some bolts on a tractor?


No not every tire is made in China. Just put a set of Michelins on our Z71 Tahoe marked made in USA. Put a set of Michelins on our sons car also marked made in USA. We only deal with one locally family owned tire store for car tires and he knows I won't take tires from China.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

3srcattleco said:


> American company's. I don't care what brand it is they all have parts and assembled in all parts of the world. Outsourcing is just a way of life now. I mean every tire is made in China. And you trust them everyday going 65 mph with your kiddos in the car. But you don't trust them to put some bolts on a tractor?


Not all tires, quite few vehicle tires are still made in the states. All the tires we have on our tractors are USA. STA (specialty tires of america) still make theirs here, they also make American Farmer brand for implement tires.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

not one color people here either


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I do have multi-color implements, but it is hard for me to consider other than green tractors.....I just like them.....but if I bought another color the first choice for me would be the Case Maxxum. Nothing wrong with any other color tractor, just not for me. Everyone has their favorites on some things....mine is definitely green tractors. I hope everyone has good luck with their tractors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

the blue tractor in the picture a NH6030 is a Case Maxxum 115 painted blue


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

3srcattleco said:


> I'm no one color guy. As far as tractors go I think they all have pros and cons. But I don't think I will own a kubota again. I had a 9540 the lightest and roughest riding tractor. But it ran really well no issues. NH are not bad decent quality. I have two but I'm trading them for a green one only because of dealer sucks. Have a new case maxxum 125. It's a Cadillac nicest tractor we have ever had. I recommend one of the three American tractors. If you go with green stay away from the E series. My uncle just bought a new one. Been to the shop like 12 times heater and a/c won't work. And engine trouble.


I hear you on the smaller Kubotas.
My M7040 has to be the most reliable tractor I could imagine owning, fuel economy is to die for, but it rides almost too rough to use. If I have ground hog holes, my head will smash into the ceiling. I don't think it's the weight, its the wheelbase. Tires too close together. It's like ridding in a military jeep. My M126 is much longer and has radials and rides excellent. So I don't think it's a brand issue as much as a design issue. 
I also deflated the tires quite a bit in my 7040,which helps.
I could spend $500 on a air ride seat to replace the suspension seat base. That may be another band aid to help.

I'm looking at replacing it with a longer wheelbase tractor, but I still have so many uses for it. I really feel like it'll be a bad idea to sell it. Would much rather get a 3rd tractor, but make it a long wheelbase tractor.
I wish I had money......


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I remember back in the 60's arguing on the school bus which brand was best but it was far more of a topic to be loyal because like if your farm was all Allis or Massey . Your grain drill, rake, mower , chopper etc even the running gears on your wagon may have all been Allis Chalmers . I sat beside a kid on the bus everything had to be Allis. It meant much more to be brand loyal .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> I remember back in the 60's arguing on the school bus which brand was best but it was far more of a topic to be loyal because like if your farm was all Allis or Massey . Your grain drill, rake, mower , chopper etc even the running gears on your wagon may have all been Allis Chalmers . I sat beside a kid on the bus everything had to be Allis. It meant much more to be brand loyal .


Damn it endrow...Deere wasn't makin farm equipment back then...?...


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I bought a Kioti earlier this year. It's 50 HP and built heavy, loaded with features the others charge extra for, and cost much less. The comparable Kubota was $14,000 more, and JD was $15,000 more. 2 year warranty on everything, and 4 years on the complete power train with no hour limit.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SwingOak said:


> I bought a Kioti earlier this year. It's 50 HP and built heavy, loaded with features the others charge extra for, and cost much less. The comparable Kubota was $14,000 more, and JD was $15,000 more. 2 year warranty on everything, and 4 years on the complete power train with no hour limit.


Give it 2-3000 hours, then let us know how heavy built it is. 
I do like the warranty. All tractors should do that.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SwingOak said:


> I bought a Kioti earlier this year. It's 50 HP and built heavy, loaded with features the others charge extra for, and cost much less. The comparable Kubota was $14,000 more, and JD was $15,000 more. 2 year warranty on everything, and 4 years on the complete power train with no hour limit.


I think them coyotes is some purty good tractors on the cheap.....


----------



## simangus (May 13, 2012)

I have a kioti 55hp , that I use with my Mac Don to cut hay. It's 8 years old now and has been very reliable with no problems to speak of . This little tractors are built heavy, heavier than the other Orange tractors. The only problem I have is I got to order my filters on line. The oil filter is available from wix though.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

simangus said:


> I have a kioti 55hp , that I use with my Mac Don to cut hay. It's 8 years old now and has been very reliable with no problems to speak of . This little tractors are built heavy, heavier than the other Orange tractors. The only problem I have is I got to order my filters on line. The oil filter is available from wix though.


They use Perkins engines right?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not sure about the weight of the Kioti's, when I bought my Kubota L5030HSTC the Kioti DK-45 that was the same pto hp weighed the same. Not surprising as the Kioti was basically a copy of the previous Kubota L10 series. The DK-55 that I liked the look of had a fixed seat!!!! No suspension, bolted to cab floor! I suppose that is one way to get head room.

I paid a bit more but I didn't have spectacular front axle failures. Kubota learned that lesson on their tractors 20 years prior.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

I have a DK50SE HST Cab. It has every option, and like I said the comparable Kubota was $14,000 more _without_ all the options that the Kioti came with, and only had a 2 year 2000 hour warranty. My payment is big enough as it is, nobody was about to leave a bucket of money on my porch so I could get the other orange tractor. If it goes to hell somewhere down the road, I'll get rid of it. It's a tool, nothing more.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

simangus said:


> I have a kioti 55hp , that I use with my Mac Don to cut hay. It's 8 years old now and has been very reliable with no problems to speak of . This little tractors are built heavy, heavier than the other Orange tractors. The only problem I have is I got to order my filters on line. The oil filter is available from wix though.


If that is your biggest problem--well then you don't have any. Hope it keeps doing well for you.


----------

